# 27" Vampire TSL



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Whats yalls take on 27" TSL Vamps . I am running 25's right now and can get some 27's for fairly cheap .I want EDLs but seems as if there extenct now . So 27's its going to be . Thanks


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

IMO if you want a good trailworthy, yet pretty good in the mud...get a Zilla. If you want stricktly a trailworthy tire with exceptional performance in the mud get a 589 or Executioner. If you want a pure mud tire....get a Outlaw.

I have a set of 26" vamps and to be honest...I dont like um.

If this thread gets 100 replys you'll probably get 85 different answers. I can name the "trail" tires, "trail-mud" tires, and "pure mud" tires, but when it comes to choosing one or the other from each catergory...its pretty much personal preference IMO.


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

If you can get a set cheap id go for it my friend has a set with countless miles on them and he still likes them he swaps them from his ole 300 to his 500 when he goes trail riding cause he is too cheap to buy another set...lol


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

As i stated i have 25 tsl vamps now on it there pretty good . and i like them . I can get a hole set for around ummm 278. after shipping 320. and you have super swampers there is a slight diffrence in tread for the Vampires and Super swampers . sorry just had to point that out .


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

I DO have a set of 26" Vampires on my 500. I DO also have a set of 27" TSL's on my 300....

....sorry....just had to point that out

If you have your heart set on vampires just buy a set instead of asking our opinion on the tire???


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Are there and pics of these tires out yet? I would love to get some new vamps for my wifes bike.....of course if they meet her expectations. LOL, like that will ever happen.....


----------



## godwin32 (Jan 20, 2010)

I have 27x10s and 12s, besides the 10s being more like 25-26s they do great. I ride mostly trails, and not the nice hard pack stuff. Swampy woods is the best I can describe it. Watery holes with roots, sandy creek beds, some clay here and there. I usually just crawl around in 4lo. I'm the only Polaris in the bunch, everyone else is on Foremans, Ranchers, Grizzlys, Bigbears, Kodiaks, and a lone Artic Cat. Between them they ride on Mud Lites, 589s, and stockers. I'm usually the tow truck and if I get stuck everyone else finds another way around. Thinking about putting some 12s on the front as well. Just waiting to see what Interco comes out with in March.


----------



## kawa_700 (Jun 7, 2009)

I run 27 x 12 x 12 on my 04 prairie and love them. Can't get 27" 12 12's in canada as far as the dealers tell me only 27 11's . I put a hole in my side wall and tried to get a new one but can't so I patched and tubed the damaged on. That's how much I lik'em for muddin


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm either gonna run the 27's or im gonna get some 27-28 HL Laws I like skinnies but im getting 2" wheel spacers .


----------

